# Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6250 AGN #2 Not functioning correctly



## Invert (Apr 1, 2010)

As i start up the computer it acts as if its trying to connect to the network and it will then just say thier are no available networks . I then continue to disable and re enable the adapter over and over untill it eventually will connect to the network sometimes it would work as of lately its not working at all .


Laptop Asus G73
Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6250 AGN #2
Windows 7 Home Premium
Intel i7 720QM 



Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Allen>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Allen-LAPTOP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 8:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-15-53-FB-A9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-15-53-FB-A9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller (NDIS 6.20) #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 48-5B-39-8E-BA-B1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d079:e67b:f7a0:9f3a%26(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.6(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, 31 July 2011 1:29:12 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, 30 July 2012 1:29:12 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 524835641
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-19-60-79-1C-4B-D6-78-33-CE

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6250 AGN
#2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-15-53-FB-A8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D2A8D21C-9550-468F-832D-27CE6C1F060E}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1ABDDA71-491B-47D1-92D3-7CA82B4573B8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:205f:c9:c319:32d9(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::205f:c9:c319:32d9%29(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{70A653F9-4EEC-4D96-B53B-A5DABBAAFE15}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Allen>


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Hello, have you tried updating the driver? Go on the manufacturer's (Asus) web site and download the most recent driver and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## Invert (Apr 1, 2010)

Thankyou for the reply , updating the drivers seems to have not worked... Also why is thier 2 x microsoft virtual wifi mini adapters everytime i enable it would this affect it?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try removing the profile and connect again.
Go to Control Panel, Network and Internet, then Network and Sharing Center. Click Manage Wireless Networks, and then click Remove for your network’s connection. Then try to connecting to your network again.


----------



## Invert (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reply agian , this still isnt working and no network is showing up..


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Are you using any encryption for your network? If so, try temporarily disabling it.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Hello,

Install and run  Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.
Click on the 'Show Networks' to display all wireless networks on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


----------

